
Ask HN: How can we increase schema.org usage? - brad0
schema.org is a standard way of marking up web pages to provide machine readable data about the page.<p>I&#x27;m a fan of what schema.org is trying to do. The problem is that I haven&#x27;t seen much adoption other than for SEO on product pages and the occasional recipe.<p>What are the pros and cons for sharing data using these standards and how can we incentivise people to share data that is machine readable?
======
tmaly
From the perspective of a person trying to promote a side project. I would
want to implement a schema that would maximize the exposure of my website.

However, there is microdata, RDFa, and JSON-LD. Which do I use? Then once I
choose a specific schema, what are the critical elements I need to have?

Those are probable the two issues that confuse me the most.

~~~
brad0
JSON-LD has been the suggested standard since 2013 I believe. It's easier to
integrate than modifying your dom just to satisfy the hierarchy of data.

I agree that there is no real information about data that is critical to
provide. Validators for Google and Pinterest to validate your page but it just
reports a yes/no answer afaik.

------
arikr
Charlie Munger would say we should look at the incentives first - so you're
asking the right question.

Easy answer - make Google give priority distribution to sites that use
schema.org for additional things.

That one single change would have massive results for schema.org usage.

